# Cabin Air Filter replacement



## astrosteve (Sep 28, 2004)

Does anyone know where exactly the cabin air filter is located and how to replace it?
I bought a filter, It came with an instruction sheet that says the filter is in the passenger side foot well. I pulled off the cover under the dash and the cover on the side of the dash, no filter.
The top of the inside of the glove compartment has an allen wrench on the top of the compartment, (what is that for?) It looks like there are some phillip screws on the top inside of the glove compartment, but I thought I'd seek advice before I tore the entire car apart!


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (astrosteve)*

I believe the allen wrench is for manually opening the sun roof.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (astrosteve)*


_Quote, originally posted by *astrosteve* »_Does anyone know where exactly the cabin air filter is located and how to replace it?
I bought a filter, It came with an instruction sheet that says the filter is in the passenger side foot well. I pulled off the cover under the dash and the cover on the side of the dash, no filter.
The top of the inside of the glove compartment has an allen wrench on the top of the compartment, (what is that for?) It looks like there are some phillip screws on the top inside of the glove compartment, but I thought I'd seek advice before I tore the entire car apart!









watson is correct.
remove the bottom dash panel of the passenger's side foot well cover (no screws are involved, you just need to pull it). on the left side under the cover (towards the driver) there is a 1.5"x5" plastic panel attached with the phillips screws. the pollen filter is behind this panel.


----------



## astrosteve (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (****us)*

Thanks;
The filter is just where you said it was. Mine was disquised with 5.5mm machine head screws instead of Phillips screws and a 1.5x 12 inch cover. It is above a white "Delphi Porche - VW" sticker.
FYI the replacement filter is a Bosch "Cabin Filtration Product" part # c3861


----------



## treggor (Oct 30, 2004)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (astrosteve)*

Where exactly is the filter, do you access it from the cabin or under the hood?


----------



## dsacks (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (treggor)*

looks like it's in the cabin -- quoted from above:
"remove the bottom dash panel of the passenger's side foot well cover (no screws are involved, you just need to pull it). on the left side under the cover (towards the driver) there is a 1.5"x5" plastic panel attached with the phillips screws. the pollen filter is behind this panel. "


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (dsacks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dsacks* »_looks like it's in the cabin -- quoted from above:
"remove the bottom dash panel of the passenger's side foot well cover (no screws are involved, you just need to pull it). on the left side under the cover (towards the driver) there is a 1.5"x5" plastic panel attached with the phillips screws. the pollen filter is behind this panel. "


The bottom dash panel is held in place by 3 friction clips in the front and 2 plastic guide pins in the rear. To remove the panel pull down in the front then slide forward toward the seat. The plastic guide pins will break if you try to pull down in the rear of panel.







You will then need to epoxy them back in place, you don't need to ask how I know this


_Modified by Jeff from Mass at 3:52 AM 10-12-2005_


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (Jeff from Mass)*

Steve here are some directions for you: http://forums.clubtouareg.com/...ilter


----------



## texans2 (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (Tahoe12)*

Ok I know this topic has been answered but I need a little more verification on the 'under dash panel removal' procedure. I've tried pulling the panel underneath the glove box. There are 3 irregular shaped holes where I can just get my fingers in the center hole. I've pulled but nothing gives and I'm afraid of pulling too hard and ripping the thing up.
Could someone confirm it really is Ok to pull down on this panel or describe a little better their own experience at doing this.


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (astrosteve)*

Reasonable pictures and description here including a picture of the panel you are trying to pull off...
http://www.precisionframe.com/...r.htm


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (DicknNancy)*

After removing the kick panel on my 07, there is a plastic air duct that obscures your getting to the cabin filter above it. Be careful here and put your finger up the driviers side of this duct and hold the down duct that connects, then pull down on the cross duct....you can then see a clip on the right side of this duct that comes loose easily. 
If you take the right side down first, you will most likely pull the down duct on the left loose when you try to get the lower duct out. You will then have hell trying to get the 90 degree duct back up to its connection.
DicknNancy's instructions and pix make the rest easy. I had to use a 7/32 socket to get the cover plate off the filter.
Rick


_Modified by Rickanns at 1:52 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## bulahee (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (texans2)*

I use a butter knife (taped off the sharp edge) to pry loose the kick panel. It's extremely easy with this method, and takes very little force.


----------



## Lief (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Cabin Air Filter replacement (bulahee)*

remove the cover from under the dash passenger side.
remove air diffuser.
remove two 7/32 screws from d/p cover. a little off center toward drivers side.
replace filter.


----------



## depiry (Feb 16, 2005)

Follow the instructions that come in the filter box,Marty
Also install with arrow toward the driver's side.


_Modified by depiry at 5:55 PM 5-23-2009_


----------



## nltomba (Jan 30, 2007)

once you got the panel off remove the connector to the underdash light. makes working easier. do not forget to plug back in


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (nltomba)*

I broke one of the stupid pins in the front...
Found this thread after the fact...
So pissed...


----------



## dickeydog (Jun 24, 2010)

*DIY?*

I just bought a cabin filter for my '08 Audi Q7. You mentioned you replaced yours on your own. Can you please share how you accomplished this?


----------



## DicknNancy (Nov 6, 2004)

dickeydog said:


> I just bought a cabin filter for my '08 Audi Q7. You mentioned you replaced yours on your own. Can you please share how you accomplished this?


I think you posted in the wrong forum. This is the Touareg forum.


----------



## vtmikev (Sep 28, 2004)

Took me longer to read this thread than to change the Filter (and I am a normal to fast reader)


----------



## UmbroVR6 (May 23, 2000)

vtmikev said:


> Took me longer to read this thread than to change the Filter (and I am a normal to fast reader)


 where did you guys get the filter? its not 20 bucks at the stealership.


----------



## robertsteffens (Dec 14, 2012)

It is easy to do.
here is a link describing how to go about it.
http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f43/replace-your-own-cabin-air-filter-11544.html


----------

